# Sage Clean Me! Message



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A couple of days ago I had the 'Clean Me! message pop up on my Sage DB.

I did the usual 320 sec routine, all fine. But it's popped up again this morning. Have I got a Sage with OCD?









I've de scaled the Sage about 2 months ago, although I'm not sure if that generates a Clean Me message to de scale.

Any thought's Sage owners?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought that the Clean Me message was at a standard interval, e.g. every 200 shots, rather than in response to any sort of sensor. Seems a bit odd to pop up again so soon. Worth a call to Sage?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> A couple of days ago I had the 'Clean Me! message pop up on my Sage DB.
> 
> I did the usual 320 sec routine, all fine. But it's popped up again this morning. Have I got a Sage with OCD?
> 
> ...


Did you pull the plug?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think it's been switched of. Does that cause it?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Strange indeed. Did you let the machine shut itself down or did you manually shutdown after the clean cycle. Is there any chance that you may have interrupted the cleaning cycle at the very end before the machine "decided" it was completed?

What about if you just do a plain water backflush and see if the message comes up again?

If still in warranty I would definitely get onto Sage. If its motherboard they may decide to just replace instead of repair.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't think it's been switched of. Does that cause it?


mine did the same a few months back.....but laura couldn't remember if she'd unplugged it from the wall overnight (i bet she did)

i just did the cycle again and all is good again


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Guys. I re-did the cycle yesterday after the message re-appeared. So far it's been ok.


----------

